# Google Nexus 5 Thread



## ico (Jul 13, 2014)

anyone here? could only find the Nexus 4 people in this forum.

I'm a proud owner of Nexus 5 D820 (US version). Best phone ever, except for batter life ofc.


----------



## little (Jul 13, 2014)

Nexus 5 owner here.


----------



## SunE (Jul 13, 2014)

LOL didn't even notice that there wasn't a N5 thread here 


I own a 32 GB Black D821 model. Obviously unlocked bootloader and rooted. Currently using MultiROM to dual boot Stock 4.4.4 and L dev preview. L is awesome. Blazing fast and rock solid.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 13, 2014)

I have one with family ppl.


----------



## ratul (Jul 13, 2014)

N5 here running stock 4.4.4, TWRP multirom with Android L, rooted and ElementalX Kernel 1.00.. 

*My 1100th post, corresponding to my first mobile phone, Nokia 1100.. ​*


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

Where did my post go?


----------



## bibinjohn (Jul 13, 2014)

i am also owner of Nexus 5 from US


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 13, 2014)

bibinjohn said:


> i am also owner of Nexus 5 from US



is your nexus 5 from US or are you from US ?? 



Spoiler



P.S : sorry..boring sunday evening


----------



## bibinjohn (Jul 16, 2014)

i am an indian,,my phone is from US


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 16, 2014)

I use the following on my N5 (no root)

All in One Tool Box
Screen OFF
Box (50GB free for LG brand)
Camera 360
MomentCam (funny)
Dolphin Browser
Opera mini (doesnt work on wifi)
ES File Explorer
*First Aid*
Greenify
IndianRail
MX Player
Google Keep
My Tracks
Power Toggles (add one touch data on/off buttons)
Quick Pic
Pocket

gimme some awesome nature or hyper car wallpapers 

is there any bot that can link these apps or manual is the only option 

- - - Updated - - -

forgot to add Real Racing 3.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

I use the following on my N5 (no root)

*AndChat* - for IRC.
*Barcode Scanner*
*CamScanner Full Version* - for scanning documents. Used to retail for Rs. 250 or something. Saw for Rs. 50 one day so purchased it.
*Dropbox* - *got 48 GB free space* cuz I activated Dropbox on my **** Samsung alternate phone.  *Total 59.75 GB now.* 
*File Manager* - yea, that's the applications name. Interface looks good and it's free + no advertisements.
*Tiny Flashlight* - I miss my Nokia 1108. First phone.
*Google Keep* - good for notes.
*Opera* - better than Chrome imo. Enabling "Off-Road Mode" makes it equivalent to Opera mini. Otherwise *Dolphin + Opera mini* is also a good option, infact better option because Dolphin > all.
*PicSay Pro* - for resizing pics. Purchased for Rs. 5 long back.
*SoundHound Infinity* - sometimes used for recognising songs. Purchased for Rs. 5 long back so no regrets!
*Telegram* - good for sharing documents. Encrypted. Better than Whatsapp.
*Terminal Emulator* - sometimes with MTNL/BSNL, 3G is connected but no data transfer takes place. So this app gives me a Linux-like terminal. "ping 8.8.8.8" to test internet connectivity.
*Twicca* - still using this for Twitter.
*Whatsapp* - everybody needs this these days.

Some friends are using this app named *Tinder* hoping to meet some girls. They're saying that Indians are using it now. Dunno if they will succeed.



$hadow said:


> Where did my post go?


To the Nexus 4 thread.


----------



## SunE (Jul 17, 2014)

I added MIUI to MultiROM last night didn't play around with it much as I was very tired yesterday. But it looks very smooth and beautiful. Plus it's very functional.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 17, 2014)

I like nexus 5 usb adapter charger. Thinking of getting one more for use with galaxy s2.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 17, 2014)

I am also owner of Nexus 5. Like this one very much. Other than the battery life.
However I find some signal strength issue (also comes with battery issue) after the 4.4.4 update.


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2014)

masterkd said:


> I am also owner of Nexus 5. Like this one very much. Other than the battery life.
> However I find some signal strength issue (also comes with battery issue) after the 4.4.4 update.



strange, i am having no issues like that here, if it was OK for you with 4.4.2 or 4.4.3, you can just flash the corresponding radio.img and it should be fine.. 

*Update:* Just saw that new 4.4.4r2 images are available, which seems to contain a new radio.img for indian users, i think this might fix your issue: *developers.google.com/android/nexus/images

btw, i was wondering what Screen density you guys are using? I use 360, 480 now seems like too big for me now, like a low res screen..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 17, 2014)

ratul said:


> btw, i was wondering what *Screen densit*y you guys are using? I use 360, 480 now seems like too big for me now, like a low res screen..


whats that?


----------



## srkmish (Jul 17, 2014)

Although i don't own it, i use my friend's from time to time and this phone flies. Much better than the galaxy crap.


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> whats that?



the dpi of the screen, can be changed by editing the value of *ro.sf.lcd_density* under_ /system/build.prop_.. (should be rooted, default 480, lower, the better)..
now i have more screen estate, so it now more feels like a 5" screen as i can see more now on my screen at a time, and hence this is what my home screen and app drawer looks like now:


Spoiler



*Home Screen:*

*i.imgur.com/PKNM6Pz.png

*App Drawer:*

*i.imgur.com/ef72FQe.png


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

^
I simply cant understand how can ppl like 30 icons on one page in the app drawer.
I set mine to 20, 4*5

- - - Updated - - -

N5 -32GB D821
PVS BIN 2, KDI panel
Slimkat 5.0 (4.4.4) Stable
Elemental X 1.0
Xposed
unicon- Voxel icon pack
Superb Battery life!
Love this phone.

-----
Rooted of course


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^
> I simply cant understand how can ppl like 30 icons on one page in the app drawer.
> I set mine to 20, 4*5



well as they say, *preference*.. 
everyone prefers different settings, some can't go below 440, some even run 300 or below screen density, it's all about what feels right to you, i have ~120 apps installed, so 30 icons on one page just reduces the no. of scrolls for me, and just feels right to my eyes...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, very true.
Some just stick to stock ROM and find happiness there.
Nice thread BTW.
Any suggestions for a slick but protective case, FK links are more than appreciated.
Price is not an issue.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 17, 2014)

ratul said:


> the dpi of the screen, can be changed by editing the value of *ro.sf.lcd_density* under_ /system/build.prop_.. (should be rooted, default 480, lower, the better)..
> now i have more screen estate,


thanks


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Yes, very true.
> Some just stick to stock ROM and find happiness there.
> Nice thread BTW.
> Any suggestions for a slick but protective case, FK links are more than appreciated.
> Price is not an issue.



you can look for spigen slim armor or neo hybrid:
Slim Armor: Spigen Back Cover for Google LG Nexus 5 - Spigen: Flipkart.com
Neo Hybrid: Spigen Back Cover for Google LG Nexus 5 - Spigen: Flipkart.com

They are not that slick, but offer very good protection levels, i have an A grade copy of Neo Hybrid on my Nexus 5 (from aliexpress), and my phone has fallen 3 times now in past month and survived all of them with it on..


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

Will give the neo hybrid a go, i find the other slim armor pretty bulky: seen it live.


----------



## SunE (Jul 17, 2014)

Rearth Ringke Fusion is also great. My phone has taken many drops with this on, one time even the back cover came out a little bit, but no serious damage all thanks to this case. I got it from flipkart for just 550 but it sells for around 1k.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a cruzerlite droid army black case but it lacks appeal.
Very protective though.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you guys user any Ad blocker?

Whenever I visit any site, stupid ads load and automatically start downloading C-Launcher, mobogenie...

It happens in Chrome, Opera.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> Do you guys user any Ad blocker?
> 
> Whenever I visit any site, stupid ads load and automatically start downloading C-Launcher, mobogenie...
> 
> It happens in Chrome, Opera.


One of the main reasons to root an Android IMHO is the AdAway app. I don't know about others, don't care honestly, but for me without that app I just can't live. 

[APP][2.1+][UNOFFICIAL] AdAway v2.8.1 :: [â€¦ | Android | XDA Forum


----------



## bibinjohn (Jul 19, 2014)

Slim Armor: Spigen Back Cover for Google LG Nexus 5 - Spigen: Flipkart.com


i am using this case for my phone. its very good. but may feel like phone is bulky sometimes. but worth it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> One of the main reasons to root an Android IMHO is the AdAway app. I don't know about others, don't care honestly, but for me without that app I just can't live.
> 
> [APP][2.1+][UNOFFICIAL] AdAway v2.8.1 :: [â€¦ | Android | XDA Forum



no option for non root device?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> no option for non root device?


Sorry mate, have no idea.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2014)

no successor for this phone!!


----------



## z3rO (Nov 20, 2014)

Did you guys update your phones to Lollipop??
Google has started rolling out OTA updates in India.


----------



## promo87 (Nov 21, 2014)

ico said:


> anyone here? could only find the Nexus 4 people in this forum.
> 
> I'm a proud owner of Nexus 5 D820 (US version). Best phone ever, except for batter life ofc.



Okay, so you must be the person who has already got your hands over Android Lollipop, How was the experience at all ??? Is it going good or its just the same !


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

promo87 said:


> Okay, so you must be the person who has already got your hands over Android Lollipop, How was the experience at all ??? Is it going good or its just the same !


My friend owns nexus 5, lollipop build it so good and droll worthy. There is a issue with Google's new encryption algorithm, which might make you feel it's running/accessing a little slow.





amjath said:


> oh oh
> 
> AnandTech | Encryption and Storage Performance in Android 5.0 Lollipop


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Basically Moto x 2014 is the new nexus for normal crowd.


----------



## Minion (Nov 22, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> no option for non root device?



Ad vanish pro but i am not able to find a link a reliable link.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2014)

promo87 said:


> Okay, so you must be the person who has already got your hands over Android Lollipop, How was the experience at all ??? Is it going good or its just the same !


Not too impressed really.

Suddenly everything is bright. Earlier it used to be dark. A dark skin option was needed, honestly.

The old Gallery is a better app than Photos.

The new Notification system is marvelous though. But but but, swiping upwards BEFORE you can enter your unlock pattern is irritating.  I can understand you having to swipe first if you have notifcations on lock screen turned on, but if notifications are off, the pattern panel should appear directly by default. Really irritating this.

Google had purchased QuickOffice a couple of years back. The new apps - Docs, Slides and Sheets are good. But PDF reader is slower than before.

Material design looks cartoony to me, but I'd say the usability in all the core apps has increased with the new interface.

imo, Lollipop is more about updates to the core apps. Otherwise it is bland for me. I preferred the look and feel of Kitkat.


----------



## promo87 (Nov 28, 2014)

ico said:


> Not too impressed really.
> 
> Suddenly everything is bright. Earlier it used to be dark. A dark skin option was needed, honestly.
> 
> ...



Well, that doesn't looks that much great at all ! Anyway I would say your feedback about Lollipop was bit different from others some people said that they like it the more than ever and anyway I can understand everyone shares different option and so do you ! I would like to thank you for responding back !

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> My friend owns nexus 5, lollipop build it so good and droll worthy. There is a issue with Google's new encryption algorithm, which might make you feel it's running/accessing a little slow.



Yes, I was actually reading a post about this over AndroidCentral "*www.androidcentral.com/smartphone-encryption-could-lead-death-child-government-fights-back" that a child could lead to death because of the encryption thing !


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2014)

I totally agree with ico's views on Lollipop. It's being bashed for its bright colors. Its a bigger problem on Moto X since lighter colors means phone can't advantage of Amoled screens where no pixels are necessary to show black colors. Thereby impacting battery life and color contrast. Speaking of which, it would also be a problem for Nexus 6 since it's also Amoled.

My Nexus 7 have Lollipop but I would have to think about upgrading to stock lollipop on my Moto X. I will wait for custom roms to emerge which addresses this issue of lighter shades.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am also using Nexus 5 32 GB model. Rooted/Xposed [Stock]
But using 4.4.4, I will wait for 5.0.1.
I tried 5.0 but some of my favorite apps does not work on 5.0

*Rooted
Inbox
All Gapps [Google Apps]
Greenify
StickMount Pro 
Flashify
App Ops
Power Toggles
Game Killer
Xmodgames (Does not work on 5.0 so you have to wait)
Freedom
SuperSu [Comes with the root]
XDA Premium
XDA One
ES File Explore
Screen Record
Mediafire [59 GB]
Dropbox [17.5 GB]
Mega [50 GB]
Reliance InstaCare
Cymera [It's Better than other]
Calculator++
Feedly
Contacts+
CCleaner
SHAREit
*


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 8, 2014)

Today, my Galaxy Nexus took a dive in a bucket of water... Pulled it out quickly, but it is almost dead... Screen flickering... Wifi and Network does not work, even though they connect. No incoming or outgoing calls... No browsing... 

Tried to dry it using a hair dryer and put it in a small bowl of rice. I can still hear sound of water inside it when I shake it... I hope it lives... Since installing the Slimkat nightlies a few weeks ago, the phone has been fast and awesome...


----------



## SunE (Dec 8, 2014)

[MENTION=796]amit[/MENTION] dude try again. Even I'm using Lollipop 5.0 since day 1(even used the previews from day 1) and most of the apps you lsted work seamlessly. Use Lucky Patcher instead of Freedom though.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I do not have single problem with N5 till day.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 8, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Today, my Galaxy Nexus took a dive in a bucket of water... Pulled it out quickly, but it is almost dead... Screen flickering... Wifi and Network does not work, even though they connect. No incoming or outgoing calls... No browsing...
> 
> Tried to dry it using a hair dryer and put it in a small bowl of rice. I can still hear sound of water inside it when I shake it... I hope it lives... Since installing the Slimkat nightlies a few weeks ago, the phone has been fast and awesome...



I had same problem on my nexus 5, I also dropped in water, but repaired it by myself. 

Nowadays, all smartphones motherboard are getting double layer coating for components/chips/ic's/resistor/capacitor etc etc. So its not possible to repair motherboard or similar component. Its only need to be replaced. For repairing all such things highly professional technician you need. But possibilities are very low. So, replace it rather than repair, are the instructions given in service center.

When you face same incident do follow these steps below:
0. Never power on device and quickly remove battery [if its removable battery].
If battery is non removing then don't use hair drier with battery connected device.
1. If you know how to open your mobile and mobile is not in warranty then open it yourself. Or take help from online guide/YouTube. Because, if it's in warranty and you open yourself you will void it [as per service center (don't know how they find out you opened or not)]. So don't try to open if it's in warranty, even if you know.
2. Separate each component. Motherboard battery screen.
3. Try hair drier for motherboard, screen and other components. Not for battery. And for screen use hair drier from back side.
4. Now after using hair drier keep all components in air packed bag with rice in it. 
5. After 12 hours [not in rainy season] or 24 hours attach each and every component. And try to power on. Its done.
6. You might get problem with screen, water in screen. Never open Screen components [nexus and all other similar]. The only solution for that is replace screen.
7. Enjoy.

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> [MENTION=796]amit[/MENTION] dude try again. Even I'm using Lollipop 5.0 since day 1(even used the previews from day 1) and most of the apps you lsted work seamlessly. Use Lucky Patcher instead of Freedom though.



Xmodgame is working!!! impossible buddy. You can search on Google play store the app isn't updated yet.
I tried on first day for a week, now will use it definitely when xmodgame works on it.
How you use lucky patcher instead of freedom. please tell me. even I will try  
thnks

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Well I do not have single problem with N5 till day.



I use mobiles very harshly, so something always happens, it falls, get scratches on scratch guard...
BTW, tell me how you use it, because these phones are not that stronger.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

Well I  always use my devices carefully. I always prefer to put a guard on screen and case as well. I use spegen case my n5 purchased long time back.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 11, 2014)

Why is this thread created? and for what? Means its for price, comparison or all in one related nexus 5?

My brother wants to buy nexus 5 (16/32). Is it worth a buy now? If not, then will you recommend considering price drop?
There are other options also available at current price.

Please, if anybody can update me when new lowest price seen on shopping site? will be grateful.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 11, 2014)

If your brother love  stock Android and along that he also don't mind a non - flashy type of device n5 is pretty good device.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Google confirms Nexus 5 production has stopped*

Nexus 5 is dead, white, red not available.  I wanted to buy red (brother)
Just buy asap, if you want to buy from play store. Only black available. WTF !!!

So my question, as nexus 4 still getting updates, how longer for nexus 5 now onwards?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

Who knows probably it will see another year stretch.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 14, 2014)

Another rumor says that Google will bring back nexus 5 life, with next version of nexus. Because of nexus 6 is went in phablet category. Or google will fully stop nexus line up and create new "Android Silver".


----------



## suchk (Dec 19, 2014)

I just bought a new Nexus 5. It was on 4.4.2, and got an update notification for 4.4.4 during the first boot itself. After that, I have not got any notifications for the 5.0 update. It has been 3 days. Just wanted to know if this is normal and I will get that notification soon or do I have to use ADB to force the update? Also, I don't have a SIM inserted into the phone yet, does that affect update notifications in any way?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 11, 2015)

guys urgent help
should i flash CM on my stock unrooted N5 or should I simply downgrade to kitkat?
Lollipop is really pathetic and I wanted to know the best,stable option


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> guys urgent help
> should i flash CM on my stock unrooted N5 or should I simply downgrade to kitkat?
> Lollipop is really pathetic and I wanted to know the best,stable option



downgrade to kitkat..other thing is install CM...
 but lollipop is good...
or install 5.1...

- - - Updated - - -



suchk said:


> I just bought a new Nexus 5. It was on 4.4.2, and got an update notification for 4.4.4 during the first boot itself. After that, I have not got any notifications for the 5.0 update. It has been 3 days. Just wanted to know if this is normal and I will get that notification soon or do I have to use ADB to force the update? Also, I don't have a SIM inserted into the phone yet, does that affect update notifications in any way?



nothing will happen.. don't worry.. update will come when mobile wants to update.. don't force it.. if you want to update it.. head over XDA forum for nexus 5 and flash OTA updates if you can't wait for those updates..


----------



## SunE (Mar 11, 2015)

5.1 running smooth as ever. I think it's better than 5.0.1. Just have to figure out how to get Viper Audio working.


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> guys urgent help
> should i flash CM on my stock unrooted N5 or should I simply downgrade to kitkat?
> Lollipop is really pathetic and I wanted to know the best,stable option


I don't get know what is not stable in 5.0

Anyway 5.1 is starting to roll out which is addressing minor bugs to 5.0
Change log if anyone is interested.

*paste.teknik.io/1010


If you are okay with installing nighlies for cm, you may. BTW 5.1 will reach in 2nd or 3rd nightly


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 11, 2015)

5.0 was even worse
5.0.1 is a bit better but its still too buggy and slow
I dont know if I should downgrade to Kitkat or if I should flash CM instead
which is more stable etc?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> 5.0 was even worse
> 5.0.1 is a bit better but its still too buggy and slow
> I dont know if I should downgrade to Kitkat or if I should flash CM instead
> which is more stable etc?



newer is always stable... flash 5.1...  I am flashing 5.1 right now 
just go and download it.. 
*developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#hammerhead

I noticed now version is written 5.1.0 and earlier yesterday it was 5.1 written only... so new version is also in line... 5.1.x


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 12, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> newer is always stable... flash 5.1...  I am flashing 5.1 right now
> just go and download it..
> *developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#hammerhead
> 
> I noticed now version is written 5.1.0 and earlier yesterday it was 5.1 written only... so new version is also in line... 5.1.x



ok will try it out before making hasty decisions
thanks 
does it improve performance and battery?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> ok will try it out before making hasty decisions
> thanks
> does it improve performance and battery?



may be yes maybe no.. but I am going to root it at night.. need to check first root method is working or not ..
[GUIDE] Nexus 5 - How to Unlock Bootloader, â€¦ | Google Nexus 5 | XDA Forums 



> Quote:
> 
> Silent mode added after missing on Android 5.0
> General improvements in system stability
> ...


for more info check here...
Android 5.1 Lollipop - Here's what's new! - Android Authority
What's new in Android 5.1? Some big and small changes in the updated Lollipop release | Android Central
Android 5.1 Discussion Thread | Google Nexus 5 | XDA Forums


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

5.1 has made a big improvement for the lollipop overall UI.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 14, 2015)

^yep... lovin it...


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2015)

last month  my n5 screen broke after a fall (from pocket), 7.8k for replacement 

when can we expect lollipop 5.1 in India?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

^just flash it... don't use that OTA update thing...

*developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#hammerhead


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> last month  my n5 screen broke after a fall (from pocket), 7.8k for replacement
> 
> when can we expect lollipop 5.1 in India?



OTA is out but you can flash the image.


----------



## sharang.d (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a red 32 GB. I love my phone 
Running EuphoriaOS - 5.1


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

sharang.d said:


> I have a red 32 GB. I love my phone
> Running EuphoriaOS - 5.1



So finally I found someone with a red N5.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone noticed???
*developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#hammerhead
there are 2 versions.. Anyone can tell me what is this for???


5.1.0 (LMY47D)Link5.1.0 (LMY47I)Link

- - - Updated - - -

Nexus 5 2015 model is in line up and made by LG...


----------



## ratul (May 21, 2015)

Anybody noticed 5.1.1 is available for Nexus 5: *developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
Download: *dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/hammerhead-lmy48b-factory-596bb9c1.tgz

Flashed, feels smoother than 5.1, and reports suggest memory leak is fixed.


----------



## SunE (May 21, 2015)

Nice to hear that 5.1.1 is a good update. I'm running AICP currently based on 5.1. Maybe they'll update it to 5.1.1 in the next nightly.

According to me AICP+ElementalX > Stock.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 23, 2015)

other than xda I found good forum for unknown devices...

Android Area51


----------



## ratul (May 29, 2015)

Android M developer preview available for our Nexus 5: Android M Developer Preview | Android Developers
Direct Download Link: *storage.googleapis.com/androiddevelopers/shareables/preview/hammerhead-MPZ44Q-preview-55d76d3a.tgz


----------



## SunE (May 29, 2015)

Will try it with MultiROM tomorrow. Good thing they released the preview for Nex 5 as well.


----------



## ratul (May 29, 2015)

SunE said:


> Will try it with MultiROM tomorrow. Good thing they released the preview for Nex 5 as well.



yup, waiting for the multirom as well.


----------



## SunE (May 30, 2015)

ratul said:


> yup, waiting for the multirom as well.



You can simply back up your current ROM, flash  from the image and then restore your current ROM as secondary in MultiROM.

But this is rather a big hassle, so better to just wait for a flashable zip


----------



## ratul (May 30, 2015)

SunE said:


> You can simply back up your current ROM, flash  from the image and then restore your current ROM as secondary in MultiROM.
> 
> But this is rather a big hassle, so better to just wait for a flashable zip



yup, i don't want to backup and restore 25GB worth of data, too time consuming, as you need to do clean flash, dirty flash has been reported to have problems. I have nandroid backup of my current setup, but not for my personal data, so it's worth to wait for a multirom zip.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 30, 2015)

M is cool...
but what is M?? stands for??


----------



## ratul (May 31, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> M is cool...
> but what is M?? stands for??



who knows, might be Milkshake, notice the watch of one of the speakers in this I/O:
*i.imgur.com/dTzenuP.png


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 5, 2015)

Delhi NCR got FDD-LTE(Band 3) + TDD-LTE(Band 40) from Airtel, it works fine on my Nexus 5. I was in a low signal region and tested the speeds on the Nexus 5(supports only band 3) and Redmi Note 4g (supports both band 3 and band 40)


The results were:
N5: 5.6mbps/1.84mbps 37ms ping
Redmi Note 4g: 5.75mbps/1.05mbps 55ms ping


The speeds are really low for LTE but the signal strength was at best -107dBm. I will probably test once again when I get a good signal.

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/cuBjqPP.png

New test. Signal strength around -100dBm


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 17, 2015)

First live photo of alleged LG Nexus 5 2015 surfaces | Android Central

Well it seems the leaks might be true after all..


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> First live photo of alleged LG Nexus 5 2015 surfaces | Android Central
> 
> Well it seems the leaks might be true after all..


My next phone


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 17, 2015)

tkin said:


> My next phone


Mine too. But only in 25k range


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Mine too. But only in 25k range


Max 27k, not a rupee more. Will expect 64GB at this price if SD card is not allowed, else can pay max 25k for 32GB.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 30, 2015)

LG's Nexus 5 2015 could launch September 29th​
*phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Nexus-5-2015-concept.png


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2015)

It looks ok. But I still love the design of the current Nexus 5. Nothing can beat that.


----------



## tkin (Aug 30, 2015)

If this is priced above 28k then it will to fail to create any impact, unlike what Nexus 5 managed to pull off and like how Nexus 6 didn't.


----------



## BakBob (Aug 30, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> LG's Nexus 5 2015 could launch September 29th​
> *phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Nexus-5-2015-concept.png



Didn't /g/ prove that this photo was fake?


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 3, 2015)

New Rumors abt Nexus 5 2015

Snapdragon 808
3 GB RAM
5.2-inch Full HD display
USB Type-C
Fingerprint sensor
*2,700 mAh battery*
12.3 MP main camera and 5 MP front-facing camera


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2015)

Aaaand we have touchdown: LG Nexus 5X to launch on September 29 priced at $400 - GSMArena.com news

29th September launch, $400 for 16GB and $450 for 32GB. Still speculation, but summing up nicely.  25k for a device that competes with the X Style? It'll be worth it, only if it has 32GB+ storage.


----------



## ico (Sep 4, 2015)

Still 16 GB?


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2015)

ico said:


> Still 16 GB?


Androidauthority and GSMArena speculates so, but IMHO 64GB should be bare minimum.


----------



## ratul (Oct 9, 2015)

has no one here updated to 6.0? After a lot of waiting for a proper rooting method, clean flashed it yesterday. 
SuperSU 2.50 with ElementalX 6.01, working flawlessly for now. 

*i.imgur.com/KWevaQP.png


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2015)

^ my colleague updated it yesterday, installation was very easy and quick. Very stable.
Device: Nexus 5


----------



## SunE (Oct 10, 2015)

I updated mine and my friend's to the latest xTraSmooth ROM based on 6.0. Even we're running ElementalX 6.01. Performance is so fast, I can't justify buying a new phone even though I'm bored of this one


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice update.

System UI Tuner is handy


----------



## Alok (Oct 15, 2015)

Updated on 10 October using factory image. Loving new features and Google now.  Standby battery is impressive after update.


----------



## SunE (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone here upgrading to Nexus 6? Flipkart is giving 10k discount for exchange on Nexus 5 with Nexus 6 making the final cost just 15k. Considering that Marshmallow might be the last official update for the N5 and there probably won't be any developer previews for android N next summer, I think it's a good decision. Anyone agrees?


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2015)

SunE said:


> Anyone here upgrading to Nexus 6? Flipkart is giving 10k discount for exchange on Nexus 5 with Nexus 6 making the final cost just 15k. Considering that Marshmallow might be the last official update for the N5 and there probably won't be any developer previews for android N next summer, I think it's a good decision. Anyone agrees?



its good but I personally don't want that big tab size phone .


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Nice update.
> 
> System UI Tuner is handy




Still working great. No sign of lag.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 19, 2015)

guys, what app do you use for SMS?

hangouts doesnt have search feature.

How is the un-installable "messenger" from google?


----------



## ratul (Oct 19, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> guys, what app do you use for SMS?
> 
> hangouts doesnt have search feature.
> 
> How is the un-installable "messenger" from google?



I have just used Messenger, and it gets the job done.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 19, 2015)

yeah, for now I'm using it. But it doesn't have "mark"/"star"/lock important SMS. I like that feature of sony's default SMS app.

Easy to find/highlight say, IRCTC ticket SMS.


----------



## Alok (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm using messenger as well . Good to have it back on M.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> yeah, for now I'm using it. But it doesn't have "mark"/"star"/lock important SMS. I like that feature of sony's default SMS app.
> 
> *Easy to find/highlight say, IRCTC ticket SMS.*


I take screenshot.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys, if you rely on phone for TIME (CLOCK), pls don't .

The default clock app slows down by itself by 45mins (in 3hours).

The Google clock app is totally bugged at the moment, with Marshmallow. Whether you use manual clock settings  or network/automatic date, it slows down.

So please recommend me a clock , ASAP.


----------



## SunE (Nov 13, 2015)

Such a clock bug has never happened to me or any of my N5 user friends. That's weird.


----------



## amjath (Nov 13, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Guys, if you rely on phone for TIME (CLOCK), pls don't .
> 
> The default clock app slows down by itself by 45mins (in 3hours).
> 
> ...



Try replacing battery for clock  Just kidding

Check whether the clock is in sync with internet.

Use Timely which was acquired by Google.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.bitspin.timely


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Guys, if you rely on phone for TIME (CLOCK), pls don't .
> 
> The default clock app slows down by itself by 45mins (in 3hours).
> 
> ...


I think it is some issue with Airtel's Network Time in Bangalore.

I'm also facing the same problem.


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2015)

I went to ezone today and they are throwing a buyback if you have a nexus device. I feel its a good exchange offer.


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2015)

Wish they had a buyback for LG G2 on the G4.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2015)

ico said:


> I think it is some issue with Airtel's Network Time in Bangalore.
> 
> I'm also facing the same problem.



You're spot on. I was in Chennai for 4days, and I did not face any issue with Clock.

At the time of posting this reply, time went  by 20minsmins.

But the issue is time slows down even on manual .

And how do we report this issue to Airtel?

Mailing them, lets hope they rectify this bs.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> You're spot on. I was in Chennai for 4days, and I did not face any issue with Clock.
> 
> At the time of posting this reply, time went  by 20minsmins.
> 
> ...


Just one more additional information.

You using a roaming Chortel number in Bangalore? TN circle? Because I'm in roaming here and local KA numbers are not facing this problem, I think.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2015)

yup, roaming number (Chennai sim).

btw, Is this only Nexus 5 /Marshmallow specific issue?

Never had this problem in Lollipop OS


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> yup, roaming number (Chennai sim).
> 
> btw, Is this only Nexus 5 /Marshmallow specific issue?
> 
> Never had this problem in Lollipop OS


No, I think this is problem at Chortel's end and apparently only for Roaming people. Other Nexus 5 users I know are not facing the problem.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 18, 2015)

Post the issue on google's bug tracker.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 19, 2015)

its already there in bug tracker

*code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=189789&q=Time&colspec=ID Type Status Owner Summary Stars

forum thread - *productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/0UZ8JR7bL1U

- - - Updated - - -

As expected, Airtel says they can't help from their end. They're saying it's device problem, which i think it is as i didn't experience this clock issue in Lollipop OS


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2015)

Found a temporary fix - Uninstall Clock (uninstalls updates not the clock).

Uninstalled the updates yesterday, till now the clock has slowed down only by a minute. (tested more than 24hours)


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2015)

Updated to Marshmallow 6.0.1. So far time has not slowed down


----------



## ratul (Dec 17, 2015)

s18000rpm said:


> Updated to Marshmallow 6.0.1. So far time has not slowed down



6.0.1 seems to have less battery drain for me, but Doze is still pissing me off, wifi automatically gets disconnected in sleep that causes missed notifications.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello,
Recently lost my charger 
Could you anyone please recommend a charger? fast one pls!


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't own Nexus 5, but I've an eye on Nexus 6P.


----------

